# FC AFC Lane’s Let’s Get Ready To Rumble



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone seen this dog compete or have a pup out of him? Need some info. thanks


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have trained with him since he was a little pup. Call Bobby Lane and he will fill you in. Very "NICE" animal!!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> I have trained with him since he was a little pup. Call Bobby Lane and he will fill you in. Very "NICE" animal!!


I also train with Bobby and Ali.

+1 to what Mark said


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Well I have not trained with Bobby Lane but I have stayed in a Holiday Inn Express!!! Have seen Ali run on multiple occasions and he is the real deal Holyfield!!! Big good looking dog, that knows where they are at!! If you can't get a hold of Bobby I am sure Mark Smith at Southlake Retrievers could fill you in as well!!

Aaron*


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't train with him although I've been around him a little, extremely special animal!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

They simply don't make them any better. I'm leaving work early tomorrow & certainly can't wait to watch him.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Talk to Charlotte Kaiser.....she had a litter out of Ali..... loves the dog.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone have pics of this dog?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Ali is a really good dog. He has a really good pedigree. 
He's just 5, so hard to say much about pups.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have trained with several of his pups out of different litters. His oldest pups are around 1 year old. The two that I have seen are nice prospects. Bobby has one(Frazier) out of Charlotte's bitch that looks like he will make a nice derby dog. After that who knows.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone know his eic status?


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

he is a carrier


----------



## CLindsay (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a litter that is starting to go home on Saturday. All of them will retrieve a 2 inch Avery bumper. I am strongly thinking of keeping one little girl that has not been taken yet.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking forward to watching some Ali/Rachael pups in the future.


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

I judged an Amateur that he ran. He was awesome!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

The dog is awesome, the owner on the other hand can be a shakey


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I am friends with Bobby that Ali is a outstanding animal I say he is a top 5 male in the country!!
But thats just my 2 cents worth!
Chad


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I have a 9 month old (dog on right in my avatar) from Ali X Zoey (Trumarc's lines) breeding and have her with Cherylon Loveland, who also has a lttermate. Loves to please, knows where the birds are and we are both happy with them so far.

I too would like to get additional pics other than what was in FTN after the National.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

My walls are lined with wonderful pictures of Ali. If I can figure out how to put them into this, I will. He is big, smart, beautiful and I can not say enough. I have watched him since the day he was born here and was my pick of the litter. I let Bobby Lane talk me out of him and my husband has called me several names since that day!!!~


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Ali is definately on our short list as a stud for one of our girls that hasn't yet been EIC tested. Our fingers are crossed. 

Btw: LA guys. Is Mark S running Tex this spring, and what has happened to Tex's brother Cody? I've been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Smith is running Tex at Acadiana tomorrow. 

Cody is retired due to injury.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Call Mark Smith he trains Ali I have seen him run one hell of a Dog and His owner Bobby Lane Is a first class guy as well as Mark S.D. Smith!!!!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Speaking of Mark Smith trained dogs, Bobby B just bred his Chopper x Angel bitch to FC Moose. Should be a hot litter! 

Linebred Chopper. Bobby's bitch is Chopper x Angle (dam of FC AFC Miah) .
FC Moose is Chopper to a littermate to Aaron H's FC dog.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Here are 2 of my favorites of Ali.
It is always a thrill to watch him compete.
Looking forward to the Ali pup's from Gracie's sister Rachael! I feel they will be something special.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Thank you Syliva, he* IS* one handsome dude. Hope a lot of that great talent rubbed off into Laila.  She is on the truck with Cherylon training down there, she hoped to be at Ed's by Saturday.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jollydog said:


> Here are 2 of my favorites of Ali.
> It is always a thrill to watch him compete.
> Looking forward to the Ali pup's from Gracie's sister Rachael! I feel they will be something special.


I loooovvvveeee that 1st picture of him. Hopefully I get some decent ones of him tomorrow. 

Are you or Mrs. Suzan/Mr. John getting one of those Ali/Rachael pups?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

We've, not only, had the pleasure of witnessing Ali at field trials, including the past two Nationals, but have been fortunate enough to train with him on several occasions.
He is consistent in marking and handling and makes intelligent decisions while in the field. Ali is handsome, quiet on the line or stakeout, stylish and has a wonderful companion attitude. 

Rita


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Frank Jones said:


> We've, not only, had the pleasure of witnessing Ali at field trials, including the past two Nationals, but have been fortunate enough to train with him on several occasions.
> He is consistent in marking and handling and makes intelligent decisions while in the field. Ali is handsome, quiet on the line or stakeout, stylish and has a wonderful companion attitude.
> 
> Rita


One of many singing endorsements. Well said.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'd love to use Ali on one of my females. Unfortunately she and Ali are both EIC carriers. I'm opting to use a brother of Ali that also spends time on Mark Smith's truck. Jay Dufour owns him.

Great pedigree!!! 

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ali/Rachael pups are here. 2 yellow & 7 black. Nice litter.


----------



## honkerhavens (Dec 28, 2010)

what is his stud fee ?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I believe $1500. Call Bobby 601 248 5773.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Thats a very attractive dog. Where do I see his pedigree? I dont have GoodDog anymore.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Billie said:


> Thats a very attractive dog. Where do I see his pedigree? I dont have GoodDog anymore.


http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=97022


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Youre quick! I did find it on Huntinglabpedigree, also.
I had a female with 3/4 the same pedigree. minus the Abe on bottom.
Nice breeding


----------



## fivebkennels (Dec 20, 2012)

Don Thomsen said:


> Anyone seen this dog compete or have a pup out of him? Need some info. thanks


I have a male from ali that was born in march of 2011


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 2 pups out of Ali. One male and one female from the same litter. Ali's the real deal and throws very trainable pups. They were 1 year old Tuesday and we're starting HRC seasoned tests in Feb. hoping to have both of them HRCH by May. When they ran started they both were steady at the line, off lead, with the handler shooting the gun. 4 started HT that way with no breaks. And by the way they were the only started dogs running that weren't held at the line. Great bloodline, great trainer, whatever they need they get. Yep, I'm tooting my horn a little, but they're 2 awesome pups.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got one out of Scott Baldwin's kennel in Ga. The dam is a HRC/MH. At 5 mo. I'm impressed with her intelligence and drive. She might just be the real deal.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Lee Nelson said:


> I've got one out of Scott Baldwin's kennel in Ga. The dam is a HRC/MH. At 5 mo. I'm impressed with her intelligence and drive. She might just be the real deal.


Who was the bitch @ Baldwins kennel?? I have a client dog out of one of Scott's females that is growing into her big girl britches nicely...


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

JoeOverby said:


> Who was the bitch @ Baldwins kennel?? I have a client dog out of one of Scott's females that is growing into her big girl britches nicely...


Seaside's Hannah Montana


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Lee Nelson said:


> Seaside's Hannah Montana


Nope, different bitch. Mine is out of Lexie....super intelligent marking machine. Love, love, love the dog. Thought maybe there was a coincidence.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread is over a year old. I have read the stats on his offspring, but there is nothing quite like hearing from individuals about how their dogs/puppies are doing.

Does anyone have any pictures of their Ali pups to share?

I'm considering using him as a sire for my dog.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Paula, we thought of using him also, but went with Hank due to the fact that we did not need to add more fire to the litter. Also wanted only yellows. I think Ali is choc facted also. If you see Wilfred McAnsespy around anytiime soon, ask to see his young dog. Yellow out of his black female and Ali. 6 pups all black but the one.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

jollydog said:


> Looking forward to the Ali pup's from Gracie's sister Rachael! I feel they will be something special.


I'd say Sylvia got this right. One of these pups, Vinwood's Million Dollar Baby (Babe), has been high point derby dog since long before she aged out. Her derby activity was carefully regulated with sights clearly set on All-Age.

I've never heard Danny speak as highly about any young dog.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Karen, thanks for the input. As far as I know Ali is yellow factored not chocolate.

When I ran the hypothetical breeding through K9data, it comes out similar to my dog. Dixie has been very trainable for me considering I didn't even know what a hunt test was when we got her. She is been great as a house dog and hunting dog, hunt tests came last.

I also looked at Good Dog Info regarding Tiger McBunn and Teddy's Ebonstar James, since those are her grandsires on top and bottom. Most titled dogs for Tiger's grand off-spring also have Webshire's Honest Abe and Trumarc's Zip Code in their pedigrees. Teddy was bred much more than Tiger, but his grand off-spring seem to have done well with many different mixes.

Thanks to any who have information to share.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

P J said:


> This thread is over a year old. I have read the stats on his offspring, but there is nothing quite like hearing from individuals about how their dogs/puppies are doing.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of their Ali pups to share?
> 
> I'm considering using him as a sire for my dog.


I own an Ali pup from this litter: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=21323

Feel free to PM me if you need any specific information.


----------



## Razor Labs (Jan 9, 2011)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Paula, we thought of using him also, but went with Hank due to the fact that we did not need to add more fire to the litter. Also wanted only yellows. I think Ali is choc facted also. If you see Wilfred McAnsespy around anytiime soon, ask to see his young dog. Yellow out of his black female and Ali. 6 pups all black but the one.


Ali is not chocolate factored........


----------



## huntwyo (Apr 23, 2009)

This is my Ali bitch about 15 months old


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Here are 4 offspring of Ali from littermates Rachael and Gracie. 
The two with the Blue Ribbons are both on the derby list, the one 
on the right is the current hi point derby dog Babe with very limited trials and Mavis
on the left with limited trials as well and 35 derby points.
The other two are one year olds currently in training with me.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

I bred to Ali this spring and had 9 great pups! They are 4 months old and are in a combination of Search and Rescue, FT, and other working homes. I am thrilled with my personal pup, who is in training for HRD and retriever work, and doing fabulously. All reports from the other owners of pups are awesome! Nice balanced pups with lots of drive and smarts. Of course the bitch was pretty nice as well - but Ali had some to contribute. Ali is a great dog, love to watch him run. Would recommend him.


----------

